# new vs used dslr



## frankgtrs (Mar 28, 2012)

im close to buying my first dslr and the idea of buying used and saving a few hundred bucks sounds very appealing however i'm kind of concerned with reliability. 

Has any one got any horror stories about used dslr's ?

anything specific to look for when buying used dslr's ?

ps:&#8203; in case it matters the models would be either canon 60d or nikon d7000


----------



## tirediron (Mar 28, 2012)

Buying used gear is a GREAT way to save money, but it's not something I recommend for someone without at least basic camera knowledge unless they absolutely have to.  If you want/need to, there are things to look out for:  I would definitely NOT buy a used camera over the 'net or from anyone where I could not test it out... I know lots of people do, but it's not my thing.

Assuming you're going to buy it either from a dealer or local private sale then there are a few things to look for.  First, buying from a dealer is less worrisome because it will usually come with at least a 30 day warranty, but a private sale will often be a better deal.  Anyway, first determine a price, research Craig's List, eBay and similar 'sites to see what the bodies you're interested in are going for.  Next determine your maximum price and DON'T go above it; there'll be anohter one along shortly if this one doesn't pan out.

Once you find a camera you like, contact the vendor and ask him for the serial number.  Call the local PD and ask them if it shows up on any lists as stolen/lost.  If it does...  If the vendor won't give you the serial number, WALK AWAY!

When you meet the vendor, examine the camera carefully, look carefullly at the outside.  Is it clean and does it appear well cared for?  Dirty gear is a sign of a careless user.  Walk away.  Next look carefully at all the corners and edges; look for any signs that it's been dropped or bumped.  If there are ANY signs of damage, WALK AWAY.  Now, since you already gone on line and read the manual for the camera before you met the vendor, you know how to turn it on; do that, (making sure that either your or the vendor bring a memory card and a lens) push all the buttons, operate all the controls; make sure they move smoothly and the functions work the way they're supposed to.

Take some pictures and review the results on the rear LCD - ensure that the results look 'right'.  If they don't... you know what to do!

Ask the seller about the camera's history, how long he's had it, what he shot, etc...  If all seems good and you're happy, buy it.  If not... walk away.


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 29, 2012)

The safest place to buy a used dslr is on ebay, using paypal, from someone with a 7 day return policy.  That gives u enough time to ensure there are no problems, and if u need to return it u have a third party (ebay and paypal) that will guarantee the seller honors the return and even pay u back themselves if the seller tries to rip u off.


----------



## bhop (Mar 29, 2012)

The only reason i'd buy a new camera is if the prices for used are close to new, or if (like when I bought my X100) it's impossible to find.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry, can't provide you with a horror story with regards to buying a used camera - mine's just fine, and I'd never have the fund to afford the camera I recently got myself used as new! So I had to go with used and saw that offer in the shop window of a renowned camera shop in town. I don't think I'd have bought "used" through the computer, though: I was quite glad I could hold that camera in hands there and then, check for flaws or dirt on the sensor, get a feel for it in general, be given some days to ponder the decision and lastly go and buy my new camera! 
I later got a lens for it (used, too, mind) through the internet and am happy with that one, too! 
All's still "brandnew" (to me!), so I'm still in the stage of finding out and getting myself acquainted with my newest "toys", but nothing feels all wrong or catastrophic as yet.


----------



## Cruzingoose (Mar 29, 2012)

New DSLR = warranty and latest tech. Used DSLR = GFL (it might even still operate), purchase of expensive battery (if even still available), old less desireable tech. In both cases, 95% of DSLR users run the thing in full auto mode anyway. No focusing, no exposure tweeking etc.... Put your money into a nice FILM camera.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 29, 2012)

OK, well, right, FILM is yet another option, OF COURSE, but only few people really go that path any more. And if it is about film cameras, one might even still FIND one somewhere at home! Like, if I looked (or let me say: when I look) I will find at least two within 10 feet of reach...
But if FILM is what you advertise, then don't moan about "less desirable tech" as to used DSLRs, hm?


----------



## greybeard (Mar 29, 2012)

I've done both but, for your 1st I would recommend new.


----------



## Dao (Mar 29, 2012)

The current camera I had was bought used.  (Local craigslist ads).  The seller even gave me the invoice where he bought it from (B&H). And it showed the camera was only 3 months old.

Anyway, of course, there is a chance that the camera has issue, even if it is brand new from the store.  Buying used can save you some money, but you just need to take the chance. 

There is another route to save money is buying the refurbished camera.  They usually comes with 90 days warranty.  And I believe Adorama offer 1 year warranty for refurbished Canon camera.  (I believe the warranty is in house type warranty).  Someone from the other forum said the camera he bought from them had issue (maybe around 6 months after he purchased it).  And Adorama do not have the same model refurbished camera to replace it, so they gave that person refund.

If you have a old broken Canon camera (or know someone has one, bought one from ebay really cheap), you maybe able to buy a refurbished camera from Canon directly under their Royalty program.  It is usually 20% off their refurbished price.  I believe currently it is around $640 +tax and shipping after 20% discount (Edit: for the 60D camera).

See the following link for more details
Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 29, 2012)

Cruzingoose said:


> New DSLR = warranty and latest tech. Used DSLR = GFL (it might even still operate), purchase of expensive battery (if even still available), old less desireable tech. In both cases, 95% of DSLR users run the thing in full auto mode anyway. No focusing, no exposure tweeking etc.... Put your money into a nice FILM camera.



Are you joking? I can't really tell... The D7000 and 60D are both current DSLR's. Why would they want to shoot film if they're only considering digital?


----------



## Balmiesgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

Adorama and b&h photo have fantastic used departments. They are very accurate how they grade the equipment and have good return policies. Everything I have bought from Adorama looked and acted like new.....I rarely buy new if I can get it from one of those companies.

I got a 70-200 2.8 from Adorama and realized a month later ( after the return policy ended) that it had a back focus issue. They were fantastic! They took it back, gave me full credit and I purchased another used one immediately that works great and is a fantastic piece of glass.

It's a good way to save $ yet not risky like eBay or Craig's list.


----------



## slackercruster (Mar 29, 2012)

I bought 5 of my 6 Pentax dslr's used. One had a little issue, but no big deal. I buy them for $140 to $280 used for 6-12 mp bodies. All low shutter counts 600 - 5000. 

I like em for disposable cameras as well as they use 4 AA batts. No AA's...no deal.


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 29, 2012)

As already mentioned there is a 3rd option that falls right in between new and used: Refurbed. Technically, they're used cameras, but mostly they're factory demos, that have been sent back to the manufacture for complete servicing. The camera is in perfect operating condition, and looks brand spanking new. Acuations are relatively low. All come with a 30 day manufactures warranty, and Adorama, and Cameta camera offer in house 1 year extended warranties. The down side is that you preferred model may not be available, and you'll have to search around. All refurb camera/bodies from dealers come with the manual, new battery, cables, caps, and any software offered. Used cameras generally come with whatever the seller still have, and it's used as well.


----------



## ShootFL (Mar 29, 2012)

Bought my D7000 off ebay. It was my only choice, out of stock everywhere. I had a 7 day return policy, it looks and works like new. The only bad thing was the sensor was a bit dusty so had to buy a sensor cleaning kit. If you can get a manufacture refurbed camera id reccomend. If not try your luck on ebay make sure theres a return option though. Good luck!


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 29, 2012)

Good luck with your D7000.


----------



## frankgtrs (Mar 29, 2012)

thanks everyone for replying. im  glad no one has horror stories to share, but regardless i think i'll be buying new or used from craigslist only if the seller has the warranty. In case of the 60d refurbished sounds pretty good but the d7000 is not being sold refurbished in either adorama or B&H and and used from adorama the difference is only around $50 from a new one.


----------



## BarryJackson (Mar 29, 2012)

Ya pays your $,ya takes your chances!!!That bein said I regurlarly peruse Adorama,never got nething from them that they did`nt describe it to a T,Plus I like it that they got time to answer questions and have e-mailed me pics of the actual item!They don`t just give ya the bums rush to get a card #.Plus their prices are as good as anyone`s.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 29, 2012)

Make sure you can return it if necessary, and make sure you either know enough to check it out, or have someone that can check it out for you.

If it is a local deal, you might ask the seller if you can take it to a local shop for a once over.  For $50 (or so) you can get good peace of mind by having a tech look it over. Small price to pay on a $1k+ investment.  

I'd rather spend $50 to dodge a bullet, than $1,000 to get hit by one.

Just sayin'


----------



## bhop (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a happy story if you want that instead of horror.. I bought my d300 on craigslist for $400.  Cheap because it was used professionally and has high actuations.  I've had it for a few months, shooting motorsports and whatever else with zero issues.

..but then, even if the shutter does go out, it's still cheaper to have it replaced (added to the purchase cost) than even another used one at their current prices.


----------



## IByte (Mar 29, 2012)

Try Keh.com one of our members bought a used or refurbished d90 and has been loving it ever since.  New or used always consider a warranty with your item just in case, good luck and happy hunting .


----------



## bhop (Mar 29, 2012)

IByte said:


> Try Keh.com one of our members bought a used or refurbished d90 and has been loving it ever since.  New or used always consider a warranty with your item just in case, good luck and happy hunting .



Keh is great... when their website is working..  I've bought a few things from them and all have been underrated, meaning when it arrived, I thought it seemed better than the 'grade' they gave it.   Adorama is also good for used stuff.  I bought a couple lenses from there, also my Leica M6, which was near perfect for a 20+ year old camera.


----------



## frankgtrs (Mar 30, 2012)

i had never herd of keh i'll look more in to it. 
bhop that was great story you must be super happy ! 
 its insane how little d7000 prices have dropped even when used. this makes me think i might want to buy new.


----------



## photographyxfactor (Mar 30, 2012)

Dont just read on them, go into a store and handle them, see which one fits you, see which one has controls that make the most sense to you....consider the lens line up..consider what type of photography you want to do....everyone has their opinions on the best camera(s)...but YOU will be the one using whatever it is you wind up with.


----------



## Balmiesgirl (Mar 30, 2012)

photographyxfactor said:
			
		

> Dont just read on them, go into a store and handle them, see which one fits you, see which one has controls that make the most sense to you....consider the lens line up..consider what type of photography you want to do....everyone has their opinions on the best camera(s)...but YOU will be the one using whatever it is you wind up with.



I agree^^
You need to feel it in your hands and compare side by side. Push all of the buttons and see how user friendly it is! I teach photography classes so I see lots of different cameras and the controls are VERY different! Some are intuitive, some are a nightmare where you have to go through 10 menus to change a simple setting!!!! Make sure aperture, shutter speed and iso are easily adjustable. Being able to separate the shutter and focus functions are great things to have too!


----------



## JeremyDueckPhoto (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a local camera store that does a serial number check on all used gear. They also have a 2 week warrenty so you can bring them back if anything goes wrong with them. I have picked up 3 DSLRs from them, a D700, D300 and a D200. All worked great and I would buy another used one again. I have also picked up some used lenses including a 70-200 2.8 and that saved me $500 although the AFS motor went out in it and cost me $450 to fix it.... There are other good camera stores (including the online stores) that have some policies like this. My suggestion is to see if there is one close to you.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Mar 30, 2012)

I would only buy a used camera from someone I knew took care of it.  The other day I had a guy willing to sell me a 580ex flash for $200.  When I asked him what body he used it on, he didn't know.  That tells me he doesn't know crap about photography yet is selling a $400-$500 flash for $200.  I didn't buy it.

I bought new for my first


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 30, 2012)

LuckySe7en said:


> I would only buy a used camera from someone I knew took care of it.  The other day I had a guy willing to sell me a 580ex flash for $200.  When I asked him what body he used it on, he didn't know.  That tells me he doesn't know crap about photography yet is selling a $400-$500 flash for $200.  I didn't buy it.
> 
> I bought new for my first



Good thinking. How can you own a flash and not know what camera you used it on? Sound like it could have been stolen.


----------



## Crollo (Mar 31, 2012)

Cruzingoose said:


> Put your money into a nice FILM camera.



I prefer film to digital, and I still find this a very useless suggestion. If you're buying a _new_ [if such a thing exists] film cameras they're still going to cost a goddamn fortune [EOS 1V WOULD cost as much as a 1D series camera, if you could still buy it new!], and well... Used? No warranty? Oh man!


----------

